
18-year old launches startup with $500 - rockstar9
http://www.sproutly.com/2008/11/04/jessica-mahs-500-to-startup/
======
truebosko
This is nice and all but it's nothing special. Hey look, I made a site too,
but I did it for $0, and it took me two weeks as well. It's on the same scale
as this. Is my site a startup? No, it's just a fun project.

~~~
bluelu
But does your site also display an empty page (like
<http://www.internshipin.com/>) when you visit your site? Probably not!

------
mstefff
Yeah I'm sick of this nonsense. I launched two sites by now, each for zip, and
I'm 21. Enough whining.

------
stillmotion
Hardly news. SchoolRack.com is built by two 18 year-olds.

------
bootload
_"... InternshipIN allows employers to make job posts, while also crawling
other job boards, such as SimplyHired, for internship-specific listings ..."_

While the site is small you might get away with trawling other sites. Scraping
will show up on the logs of other sites & could be blocked. What is another
way to get _"intern"_ job ads?

~~~
ig1
I imagine SimplyHired will just tell them to use their xml-api interface...

~~~
bootload
_"... SimplyHired will just tell them to use their xml-api interface ..."_

Didn't know they had an interface. Wonder why they didn't try this or do you
think the Journo misunderstood their technology?

------
jaytee_clone
True. It's nothing special.

However, I do like the simple design, especially the filter options that
reflect the interests of the students.

Targeting niche audience might actually get them somewhere.

Digging on the site a little bit deeper, I realize all of the jobs are from
big companies. This is hardly helping start-ups or students who want to start
one.

Why don't they just build a student entrepreneur networking site? I see a lot
more potential in that.

------
louislouis
I started a wordpress blog. Hi 5!

